# Is Visual Studio 8 Pro compatible with Vista Home Premium 32-bit



## PanamaKevin (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just started using Vista Premium and wanted to know if anyone has tried installing Visual Studio 8 Pro and whether or not they ran into any issues.... Thanks


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

According to system requirements Vista is a supported OS:

Computer with a 1.6 GHz or faster processor
Visual Studio 2008 can be installed on the following operating systems: 
Windows Vista® (x86 & x64) - all editions except Starter Edition
Windows® XP (x86 & x64) with Service Pack 2 or later - all editions except Starter Edition
Windows Server® 2003 (x86 & x64) with Service Pack 1 or later (all editions)
Windows Server 2003 R2 (x86 and x64) or later (all editions)
384 MB of RAM or more (768 MB of RAM or more for Windows Vista)
2.2 GB of available hard-disk space
5400 RPM hard drive
1024 x 768 or higher-resolution display
DVD-ROM Drive
Additional features may require Internet access. Fees may apply.​
Visual Studio 2005 was not supported on Vista, but as far as I know there is no prolem with Visual Studio 2008. You can install a trial to check it out: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...EC-ED72-4A79-8961-25635DB0192B&displaylang=en


----------

